# nvidia-drivers

## pider

Får opp feilmelding når jeg skal emerge nvidia-drivers:

 *Quote:*   

> make: Warning: File 'usr/include/glib-2.0/glib.h' has modification time 1,3e+05s in the future

 

Denne meldingen kommer opp nedover hele siden, helt til jeg trykker Ctrl +c.

Noen forslag til løsning  :Smile: 

----------

## pider

 :Smile:  Glemte innholdet i den nye pc'en min:

Antec Nine Hundred sort miditower,    

Corsair Powersupply 550W Bulk, black, 

ATX/EPS, 120mm fan, 4xSATA, SLI

Asus P5Q PRO, P45, Socket-775, DDR2,     

ATX, GbLAN, Firewire, 2xPCI-Ex(2.0)16

Intel Core# 2 Quad Q9400 2,66GHz,  

Socket 775, 6MB, 1333MHz, Boxed w/Fan

XFX GeForce 9600GT 650M 512MB GDDR3,         

PCI-Express 2.0, 2xDVI, 650/1800Mhz

Crucial DDR2 PC6400 4096MB CL6,              

Kit w/two matched DDR2 PC6400 2GB CL6

Western Digital Caviar GP 500GB SATA2,       

16MB 7200RPM

Sony NEC Optiarc DVD±RW burner AD-7203S,     

LabelFlash, Multirecorder(Ram), SATA, Silver

USB2 multikortleser 3.5" sort for            

CF I/II,SM,MMC/SD/microSD,MS,xD (bulk)

Logitech Deluxe 250 Keyboard NO              

USB Sort OEM

Logitech OEM Optical Wheel Mouse Sort USB

----------

## NismoC32

Ser ut til at du har kompilert glib med feil dato/klokke innstilling på PC'en.

Sjekk at BIOS har rett dato og klokkeinstilling og emerge glib på nytt.

----------

